# ACE broadheads........you like?



## HeWhoHunts (Jul 15, 2005)

Interesting as all get out......made since 1937 and I barely remember anything about them nor remember ever seeing one. hmm.

Anyway........some of you have indicated you are hunting with ACE broadheads.

Obviously you like them but more detail please? :thumbs_up 

How do they compare to magnus as far as getting them SHARP......for instance and maybe a couple hunting stories where you took an animal with them??

Am I being a PAIN in the A** yet? lol :wink: 

They LOOK strong, obviously fly ok or you wouldnt be shooting them.........and I LIKE THE PRICE EVEN BETTER! :tongue:


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I use the 125-grain Ace Standards, and I'll put that model head up against any other glue-on traditional 2-blade head, grain for grain...and they'll win, hands down, no doubt about it.

I've shot them into rock and rebar without destroying a head. Last year I used one every day for stump shooting during an elk hunt in the Colorado Rockies. I shot that head hundreds of times that week into evrything from cow patties to rocks, and in less than a minute with a file it'd be good to go for hunting--no bends, no cracks, no breaks. How's that for tough?

I've got an Ace Standard in my bow rack that went *through* the vertebrae of an elk last year. It split the bone like a wedge hitting a piece of firewood. Not only did the head do its job, but the tip stayed in perfect shape--no roll-over, and it never even got dull.

Last leason I put another Ace Standard through the offside shoulder of a whitetail buck. It litterally smashed/cut through the knuckle where the upper leg bone attaches to the shoulder blade. And like the head I took my elk with, the tip came out in absolutely perfect shape (I saw a Magnus Stinger after it hit the same knuckle on another deer, and the head was completely destroyed--shattered ferrule and rolled-over blade). After a few strokes with a crock stick to touch the edge back up, I put that same head through the heart & lungs of an 8-pointer during the late season. And it'll will once again be in the #1 spot of my quiver this fall.

As far as sharpening, you'd be hard-pressed to find an easier edge to work with, or one that holds its edge so well.


----------



## HeWhoHunts (Jul 15, 2005)

*sounds impressive so far*

That sounds pretty impressive......enough for me go give them a try.

Thanks for your time.

I did spend a bit of time attempting to get into Tradgang but even after setting my pc to particularly accept cookies from the site, I couldn't get in to look around. I emailed the webmaster for help.

Thanks again for that very detailed review on the Ace Standard. :thumbs_up


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've hung onto a bunch of large ACE broadheads for years (20+) that are incredably difficult to sharpen. Don't know which model. I once took a few to a bowhunter education course to see if anyone could sharpen them and no one could, much to the chagrin of the instructor, LOL. You can have them if I can find them.


----------



## CAJUNBOWHNTR (Nov 8, 2002)

Jason, do the ace's sharpen as easy as a magnus 2 blade? Kinda hard to believe that they are that tough (hard) and not harder to sharpen.I can get a magnus 2 blade shaving sharp pretty quickly.

Thanks,
CB


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Cajun,

I haven't messed with Magus II heads since 2000, but I can tell you that the Ace heads made now are a complete snap to sharpen. I couldn't tell you about the ones Russ has (different owner back then). I start out with a file and finish them lightly with a crock stick--piece of cake. 

The reason Ace Standards are so strong is not only a result of good steel, but a superior design. The interlocking ferrule is not only a ton stronger than a sandwiched ferrule, but requires less material, which means they can put more steel where it counts..in the tip. And look at the tip itself. It's triple laminated and the ferrule gives support almost all the way out to the end. Now look at how far from the tip the ferrule of other designs stops.

And as far as penetration goes, again, it's all in the design. The cutting edges start all the way by the back of the ferrule. This gives the head a better, softer, angle of attack.

Here's a photo of the three Ace Standards I mentioned earlier. On the left is the one I stump shot with in Colorado last year. It's actually my practice head right now, and it pretty good shape for having slammed into rock for a week. In the center is the head I shot through an elk vertebrae with (which was unintentional, by the way). Take a look at the very tip of the head. No damage at all. The head on the right is the one I put through the offside shoulder of a whitetail buck last year. That one's in great shape too.


----------



## CAJUNBOWHNTR (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. I've been contemplating shooting some wood arrows and may give them a try.I've heard a lot of good things about the ACE BH's.




CB


----------



## Jakes Cronje (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm waiting for my Ace Meteors to come. With a bit of luck they'll be here in two weeks time- I'll report back as soon as I get them.

Not to hijack the thread, but I've also ordered an Ace EZ Sharp- anyone have any experience with these?


----------

